# My first real maze



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

This year will be the first time I have the ability to do an actual maze. In the past I've just had a driveway to work with. This year I'm actually renting a place with a driveway, a carport, a side yard and a backyard! Here's what we've got so far.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks great! Lots of opportunities to scare the pants off of victims....uhm...err....I meant trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a solid plan


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, you rented a place just to set up a maze, now that's what I call a haunter. 

Your plan looks well thought out and organized. Also looks like alot of work so you better start on it now. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

nice setup, should be lots of fun going through it 

just looking at the measurements.. a minor issue:
the left side adds up to 56 ft, the right side says 59 feet.
am i missing something?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

BillyVanpire said:


> nice setup, should be lots of fun going through it
> 
> just looking at the measurements.. a minor issue:
> the left side adds up to 56 ft, the right side says 59 feet.
> am i missing something?


Thanks! Yeah, it's just a rough idea. We definitely will need to take more measurements. We just went out and figured out the basic but it's certainly off and needs perfected.


Bone Dancer said:


> Wow, you rented a place just to set up a maze, now that's what I call a haunter.
> 
> Your plan looks well thought out and organized. Also looks like alot of work so you better start on it now. Looking forward to seeing it.


LOL yeah pretty much. Thanks! It will be a lot of work but I'm fairly sure we can get it done. Here's hoping at least!


Hairazor said:


> Looks like a solid plan


: ) yay!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That looks great! Lots of opportunities to scare the pants off of victims....uhm...err....I meant trick-or-treaters.: D


Yeah. I'm super excited to have my own space to do almost anything with.


----------

